# anavar cutting cycle



## wannabe (Nov 9, 2004)

evening all.

I'm planning my first cycle and would appreciate some input. A bit of background first...

I trained (natural) for about 18 months in 2002/2003. Then due to a road accident things went pear shaped. Diet went down the pan and my weight went from 180 lbs at about 12% bodyfat to 255lbs @ > 40%. I've been dieting and training hard since march this year and I'm currently 195 @ 20%.

It's taken it's toll though. my strength is at rock bottom, motivation isn't far off and fat loss has slowed to a crawl. I'm planning on running anavar @ 20mg ED for 8 weeks. I'm hoping to bump my strength up and keep what little muscle I have left. I'm hoping to be at 170 lbs by the new year (at which time I can *finally *start to bulk again :lift: )

is 20mg enough? A couple of guys at gym reckon I should go with 40mg but that kind of dose is usually associated with bulking cycles. what do you guys think?


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

what exactly are you expecting anavar to do mate?

(BTW it won't do anything at 20mg, I've known girls that have used similar doses and noticed little or no effect from it)

I would just concentrate on diet and cardio and worry about gaining muscle after you've lost what you want to.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> (BTW it won't do anything at 20mg, I've known girls that have used similar doses and noticed little or no effect from it)


I`d have to disagree with that biker as personnelly I used to use the old spa milano 2.5mg tabs at usually 6 aday and I could guarantee gains in strength and hardness by the end of week 2.

As for everything else do as biker says get your diet and training back on track first before trying any gear.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Anavar is great and has a place as part of a stack, but I don't rate it used alone. I ran 40mg/day of var for 9 weeks for cutting and was pretty disappointed. I plan on running it again in the future, but along with a moderate primo dose and a low dose of test on a long cycle.

Some people have got great results from var only, but at least as many haven't. And you're looking at major money for var.

I also think that as you are 20% bodyfat you should NOT be using drugs yet. With good diet you should be able to get down to at worst 12-14% without ANY strength loss. If you've noticed strength loss at your bodyfat levels, it's your diet and/or routine that's at fault. Once you start getting lower than 12% - that's when you need to start thinking about taking drugs to maintain mass while cutting lower.

Also you are relatively new to lifting. Wait until you're down to less than 12% and have been lifting solidly without a major break for at least 2 years. Then consider var as part of a proper cycle.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKI said:


> I`d have to disagree with that biker as personnelly I used to use the old spa milano 2.5mg tabs at usually 6 aday and I could guarantee gains in strength and hardness by the end of week 2.
> 
> .


I surprised to hear that, I know two girls that have used it at 20mg ED and been very disappointed with it. (one of them was Mrs Biker)


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

why not try t4 or clen for fat loss


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

i wouldnt bother with the anavar IMO simply becuase its so damn expensive for what your getting


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Biker the old spa milano stuff(pre 1995)was dam good stuff got crazy strong,extra 100lbs on leg press in less than 2 weeks sometimes,I was always taught to take the anavar on empty stomach befor emeals and was it down with a liquid amino,like the old minamino drink,worked a treat.

Carnivore it weren`t that expensive on my day £15 for 90,but when spa milano started to reduce supply it went through the roof just like the old parabolan did,boy parabolan and anavar what a pre contest that was,but thats another story,lol.


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi i am new to this site and noticed that Mrs Biker had done anavar. What was her opinion? any tips and advice from anyone would be grate (really interested in hearing from women who have taken it). Considering it at the minute as having major difficulty in gaining and getting back into things after illness. dropped from 11st to 71/2. Have bf% of 9 and am 5ft 7 tried all other alternatives but nothing seems to work. Any advice would be ace.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Diet is the most important factor Kel you need to make sure it's 110%

Anavar will give some lean gains and strength increases with minimal side effects.

For a first time I would be inclined to try 10mg ED for a few weeks, if that gives good results cool if not try 20mg ED for 6 weeks, if that doesn't we may have to consider going higher, but we can talk about that if that's the case.


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I forgot to ask will it help to increase bf%. I have been told i need to increase and to be honest i know myself that its a bit rough. I havent had chance to have a full look at the site yet so havent been able to check out diet info etc. Thanks again!


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

diet will increase bodyfat.

Tell me what you eat in an average day.


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

I try to get around 2000 cals per day from food sources mainly chicken fish pasta rice baked pots, tuna, cottage cheese sunflower seeds for fat etc. I always try to ensure i have a balanced meal. I have cut out chips, take aways fried foods etc . I have two protein shakes one at 8.00am and one at 7.30 - 8.00pm. I have tried a high carb diet which my dietician gave me but again no good for me. diet . Any pointers would be a grate help.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

could you break it down more for me Kel? i.e. times of meals and quantities?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Diet is key to lose bodyfat.

Diet is key to gain lean muscle mass too.

Kel, I dont get along with the high carb diets either. Boy do they make me fat.

Post your diet and let us tweak it for you.


----------

